# MTH smoke generator



## SHAY LOCO  (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I am new, my name is Aaron and I'm from Spain 

My question is: 
can be put in a MTH smoke generator for Bachmann shay 
thanks


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure. 

Somebody will be along shortly to tell you how.


----------



## SHAY LOCO  (Mar 23, 2009)

thanks you,


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

We need a one Sir Raymond to kick in here.... 

Sir Raymond.... are you there? 

gg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The smoke units are pretty large.... You might have trouble fitting them, but go to my site here:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/dcc-battery-rc-electronics-mainmenu-225/misc-electronics/smoke-units-mainmenu-208

and scroll down to the picture where I compare the sizes of the MTH and the Aristo, the dimensions of one of the MTH units is there.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*When your done, this is what you will end up with. Ray installed them in my aristo pacific and Mikado works great..







*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's impressive, Nick!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 03/24/2009 6:45 AM
That's impressive, Nick!


----------

